# Olathe, Kansas Ceiling Repair, WallPaper Removal, and Retexture



## nEighter (Jan 29, 2009)

Man this ceiling had it all. The wallpaper was the only thing keeping the ceiling up! 

Had to take wallpaper off, reset the ceiling board, mud and tape, and finish.. 

It took an extra afternoon and the couple bought me lunch, and gave me a nice $$ tip for the hard work


----------

